# 歩留まり



## Ume

歩留まり
加工に際し、使用原料に対する製品の出来高の割合。
 ・*―をよくして、単価をさげる*​「歩留まり」の意味が理解できません。詳しく説明してくださる方、いらっしゃいますか。よろしくお願いします。​


----------



## Aoyama

歩留まり＝"yield"
原料の使用量に対する製造品の量の比率。
歩留まりがいい＝ [using XX] will increase the efficiency ...


----------



## Ume

Aoyamaさん、ご回答ありがとうございます。
実は、まだ理解できていません。


----------



## azmi

こんにちは

材料を加工して製品を作るときに、、良品以外に、不良品となってしまうものも、あります。
良品と、不良品の比率が歩留まり（ぶどまり）です
歩留まりが良い：不良品の発生率が少なく材料を有効に利用できていること
歩留まりが悪い：不良品の発生率が多く無駄が多くなっている

ことだと、思います。


----------



## mikun

Hi,
AOYAMA　さんの説明が広辞苑にかいてあります。
例えば1枚の牛革から靴を作るときに全ての皮が使える訳ではありません。靴の型を打ち抜いて最後に打ち抜けない皮が残ります。
最初の一枚皮の量と最終的に靴として打ち抜けた皮の量の比が歩留まりです。歩留まりを良くするために皆さん努力しているようで最高は金沢の蒔絵でしょうか。使用する金箔の歩留まりを良くする為、散らばった金箔をほうきで集めるのは当然のこととして最後は餅にくっつけて回収するようです。


----------



## rukiak

Umeboshi said:


> 「歩留まり」の意味が理解できません。詳しく説明してくださる方、いらっしゃいますか。よろしくお願いします。
> ​http://dic.yahoo.co.jp/dsearch?enc=UTF-8&p=ぶどまり&dtype=0&stype=1&dname=0ss​




Umeboshiさんは日本人でしょうか？
よけいなおせっかいでしょうが、languageのプロフィールは日本語とか英語とかきちんと書いておいたほうがいいかと。そのほうが、回答者も、ポイントをしぼって説明しやすいでしょうから。

Umeboshiさんが日本人と仮定して、説明します。
yahooやgoogleで「歩留まり」と書いて検索ボタンを押せば、意味はもちろん、用例、用途に応じたニュアンスの違い、がでてきます。先ほどチェックしましたが、あれ以上の説明はないかと思います。
歩留まりは専門用語ですが、yahooやgoogleで検索して、１ページ目にでてくる１０件くらいだけでも目を通せば感じはつかめると思います。ここで質問するよりも確実だと思います。（もっと要点を絞られた質問や、他言語、他文化的な質問の場合は別ですが。）

もし、特定の用途での「歩留まり」の意味をお探しであるのなら、どの辺が分からないのかを詳細に付記したほうがレスがつきやすいと思います。​


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
There was no 歩留まり　in my dictionary.
I didn't have that vocabulary until now.


----------



## wathavy

歩留まり＝良品率　です。
歩留まりが良い＝良品率が高い
歩留まりが悪い＝不良率が高い　（良品率が低い）

歩留まりという言葉自体は、私（日本人）ですらよく解って使っていません。
単純に、歩留まり＝直行率＝良品として、最後の工程まで製造される製品の割合
と理解しているだけです。

歩み（あゆみ）がとどまる（留まる）率。つまり、工場の中の、正常な製品の通る道から外れずに、前に歩く道に留まっているというようなニュアンスかもしれません。

どうでしょうか？


----------



## Flaminius

保留・貯蔵(とどめること)のできる製造物の割合ということではないでしょうか。確かに修飾要素が後置されるのは通常の順序ではありませんが、歩には歩合など比率を表す用法があります。


----------



## Ume

みなさん、ありがとうございます。


----------

